# GPU-Z 0.3.8 - no info about ATI Firepro M7740



## Mitchellboy (Jan 29, 2010)

*GPU-Z 0.3.9 - Wrong info about ATI Firepro M7740*

Notebook Dell Precision M6500. Graphics card - ATI Firepro M7740. See attachment.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 29, 2010)

try the attached build and report back please


----------



## Mitchellboy (Jan 29, 2010)

It works better now, and I tried to get BIOS file through GPUZ, and loaded by RBE, the chip type one showed RV740, the other showed M97.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 29, 2010)

i will change the chip name to m97, it is normal that ati cards have no shader clocks, all info looks good


----------



## Mitchellboy (Jan 29, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i will change the chip name to m97, it is normal that ati cards have no shader clocks, all info looks good



Do you think I can use the BIOS file to edit in RBE? I saw the notebookcheck and ATI m7740 GPU clock should be 650 and memory clock was 1000, but I only have 832 now.


----------



## Mitchellboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Updated!


----------

